# IPad 2 Question



## sh.moto.2 (Jul 2, 2010)

i have an ipad2 and a rockford epx2 has any one tried using car pc with an in dash eq?


----------



## sy0296 (Aug 28, 2010)

what are you trying to do? i did a bunch of research when i wanted to use an iPad as the source unit and maybe can give you some ideas

recently decided to go with the carpc route tho...easier integration and more versatile although ipad2 is perfect for the mobile environment. maybe for my next system


----------



## sh.moto.2 (Jul 2, 2010)

i knew i needed line voltage, x-over, eq... soo i have an epx2 laying aoround that can take care of all those needs.... just wanted to know if any one had used an indash parametric eq as a volume control instead of adding a radio?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I know this is like 3 weeks old, but the AudioControl Three.2 might be worth a look for you.


----------

